# 2014-2015 Australian States Sponsorship CSOL Lists



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Guys wait is over  

In next 12 hours 2014-2015 Australian States Sponsorship CSOL Lists will be made public. I am creating this thread so that all of us can update this thread with latest Austrian 2014-2015 states CSOL list URLs. 

Happy State Sponsorship Hunting Season :fencing:


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

I am glued to my system.:ranger:


----------



## manishkinger (Jan 14, 2014)

hi there pl let ke know about nsw occupation list 2014


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

manishkinger said:


> hi there pl let ke know about nsw occupation list 2014


Excited.... Please let me know if NSW CSOL is updated. Awaiting NSW re-opens for business.


----------



## R29 (May 9, 2014)

Hello frnds..
Nothing updated till now..
Fingers crossed..
Waiting fr d list..
May god bless us


----------



## forsan (Jun 26, 2014)

thanks for sharing i am still waiting


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Good post, waiting for the update.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

surprised with no updates by now


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> surprised with no updates by now


Ya. Its 4:15 AM here in India and almost 9 AM in Sydney but still no update. :ranger:


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

*Here goes the update from NSW*

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

hari_it_ram said:


> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


Worried: As the program is rolled out over 2014/15, NSW will closely monitor the program and will *adjust eligibility criteria, including occupational eligibility, as required. *


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

South Australia updated as well their Skilled Occupation List
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Big relief !!! Thanks for sharing soeid

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## forsan (Jun 26, 2014)

Victoria Occupation List
This list was updated on 1 July 2014.
liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/overseasskillsregistry/about-this-service/occupation-lists#.U7Iunvl_uaQ]Occupation List
Good Luck for everyone


----------



## grath99 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys any update on ACT occupation list????


----------



## forsan (Jun 26, 2014)

South Australian list 
migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data

no new news from Act untill now


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Here is update: *


https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ut-this-service/occupation-lists#.U7Iy8UCiJ_E

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data


Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## forsan (Jun 26, 2014)

what about queens land ?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Any idea about ielts requirement from Victoria ?

Any idea about NSW - system analyst , will it open ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Another Update:*

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Was reading for victoria, you have to be onshore applicant to apply for 190 from victoria


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys !


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

One doubt.
I am waiting for the result of my Victoria as..in the meantime can I apply for nsw? Or any other state?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Queensland need job offer


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Was reading for victoria, you have to be onshore applicant to apply for 190 from victoria


Where you read this information? Please provide link.


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

Vic state sponsorship list is not out yet. Intending migrants are confusing List for an Overseas Skills Registry account with State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria. Skills registry is totally different and cannot be used to nominate any occupation.

Vic State Nomination List
This list was updated on 3 March 2014. 

http://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.a...state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Where you read this information? Please provide link.


Same link you provided, go to the section for skilled workers.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/overseasskillsregistry/for-skilled-workers#.U7I_vPMpDFo


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Eligibility Criteria for the Victorian State List*

Hey!

Where are the set eligibility criteria for the 2014 list??
Occupation]Occupation List

just like we have here for 2013...
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria


And whats with NSW, the list isn't out yet right..I don't see it here..
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

mady123 said:


> Vic state sponsorship list is not out yet. Intending migrants are confusing List for an Overseas Skills Registry account with State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria. Skills registry is totally different and cannot be used to nominate any occupation.
> 
> Vic State Nomination List
> This list was updated on 3 March 2014.
> ...


Hi, i am new to all this.. so can u please explain what is an Overseas Skills Registry??


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) | ANZSCOsearch

Skilled Occupation List (SOL) | ANZSCOsearch


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Dont worried about the CSOL OR SOL.

Changes to Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) and Skilled Occupation List (SOL)


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Hi, i am new to all this.. so can u please explain what is an Overseas Skills Registry??


in simple words, Overseas skills registry list is for those who already holds any of the below visa subclasses and intending to migrate to Vic from within Australia

*Victorian nominated skilled migrants*
To apply for an account and create a profile on the Overseas Skills Registry, you must:

be the primary visa holder of a Victorian nominated visa granted within the last five years (includes subclasses 190, 489, 887, 176, 886, 475, 487, 495, 137 and 134)
have a skilled occupation that is in demand in Victoria
live in Victoria *(you must be onshore)*
have completed an Australian skills assessment with the appropriate assessment authority for one of your profiled occupations.

*International student graduates*
To apply for an account and create a profile on the Overseas Skills Registry, you must:

hold a Temporary Graduate visa (subclass 485)
have a skilled occupation that is in demand in Victoria
have a degree level qualification, or higher, from an Australian university that is related to the occupation(s) in your profile 
live in Victoria
have a minimum of two years' professional work experience in the occupation(s) in your profile.

*Overseas qualified professionals*
To apply for an account and create a profile on the Overseas Skills Registry, you must:

hold a permanent Australian visa or a visa with a subclass 489, 309, 475, 495, 300 or 444 that has been granted within the last five years
have a skilled occupation that is in demand in Victoria
live in Victoria *(you must be onshore)*


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

mady123 said:


> in simple words, Overseas skills registry list is for those who already holds any of the below visa subclasses and intending to migrate to Vic from within Australia
> 
> Victorian nominated skilled migrants
> 
> ...


Thank u so much.. so the list is yet to be updated..


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Thank u so much.. so the list is yet to be updated..


yup. VIC and NSW lists have not been updated yet....


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

The list to be referred for migration purpose for victoria is : https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....state-nomination-occupation-list-for-victoria


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

mady123 said:


> yup. VIC and NSW lists have not been updated yet....


Ans WA as well...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

mady123 said:


> yup. VIC and NSW lists have not been updated yet....


If you mean nothing is updated yet, and there is no onshore thing , then I am much relieved


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

can anyone give an updated list for western australia ?????


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Karen0510 said:


> can anyone give an updated list for western australia ?????


No update yet . ....


----------



## WesPeg (Jul 1, 2014)

*change in assessment authority!*

Hello to All,
This is first time I am posing in this forum. I am a regular reader of this forum and during my vetassess assessment this forum was of great help. I have been assessed by vetassess as positive in nurse educator 254211 category, about 8 months back. Now waiting to clear my IELTS. As per the new CSOL list, the assessment authority has been changed to ANMAC. 
So will I be able to proceed further with the current vetassess assessment or else, whether I have to get a fresh ANMAC assessment? 
Please clarify my doubt.
Thanks


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Guys.please help
I am in process for Vic...to be on a safer aide can I apply for sa also.is it allowed?


----------



## cprogramer84 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Method to Apply*

Hello,

Can some 1 also provide links to post\ step by step guide on how to apply for 190 visa for South Australia and Victoria? what are the documents they will need and how different it is from the EOI submission made,

thanks in advance,


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> Guys.please help
> I am in process for Vic...to be on a safer aide can I apply for sa also.is it allowed?


hey kingcantona7, 

I am also in the same boat as you . I also asked the same question in another thread but it seems no one want to reply. 
If you have any answer then let me know , please . thanks in advance ! 

Thanks,
Bhupen008


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys do not be offended, it is just that people who are awaiting for the list updation this July are screwed up. You can post queries on the right forum.

Imagine we all have spent sleepless nights & loads of money, we are awaiting some news on this thread..

Thnx
Vishnu


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Update for ACT


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

... ... I have to post atleast 2 more to be able to share the same .


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

.......Apologies for posting again.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

ACT update :

Update on Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

There is still no update from Victoria and Western Australia.

*Bad News:*

Queensland and ACT removed the ICT from there CSOL list.

http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/190-QSOL.pdf

ACT 

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...-skilled-nominated-subclass-190-visa-program/

All applicants are advised that the ACT Occupation List has not changed. The ACT Occupation List published in February 2014 is to be used to determine your eligibility for ACT nomination along with the nomination criteria.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a...ments/act-occupation-list-24-february-14b.pdf


----------



## nonee17 (Dec 2, 2013)

About2013 said:


> There is still no update from Victoria, Queensland and Western Australia




There is still no update from Victoria, Queensland, Western Australia as well as NSW !!

Only updated one is South Australia where my anzco code is highly available with 6.5 in each section of ielts...:whoo:


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

About2013 said:


> There is still no update from Victoria and Western Australia.
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> ...


Update from Queensland :
http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/qsol-skilled-190.pdf


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

UPDATE ON SKILLED NOMINATED (SUBCLASS 190) VISA PROGRAM
Published 1st July 2014

The ACT Government is pleased to advise that ACT nomination of Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa is now open to applications. This means that if you are living overseas or in Canberra, you can now apply for ACT nomination to support a 190 visa application provided that you meet the current nomination criteria.

All applicants are advised that the ACT Occupation List has not changed. The ACT Occupation List published in February 2014 is to be used to determine your eligibility for ACT nomination along with the nomination criteria.

Please visit our Skilled Migration Visas page for more information, including the current ACT Occupation List and 190 Guidelines.


Its confusing as it asks to refer to Feb 2014 list,which has most of the occuaptions in closed status.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> UPDATE ON SKILLED NOMINATED (SUBCLASS 190) VISA PROGRAM
> Published 1st July 2014
> 
> The ACT Government is pleased to advise that ACT nomination of Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa is now open to applications. This means that if you are living overseas or in Canberra, you can now apply for ACT nomination to support a 190 visa application provided that you meet the current nomination criteria.
> ...


Most of the ICT ones are in limited availability which means...one has to get 7 in each as offshore and have to send their resume and all details to them after 2010 with skill accessment to get approval to go ahead


----------



## vivek_s (Jan 20, 2014)

*Updated Lists*

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland 

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....ut-this-service/occupation-lists#.U7JzP_mSx8F

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

Update on Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa program - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

vivek_s said:


> *Updated Lists*
> 
> Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland
> 
> ...



Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

according to this information, they have done better implementation rather than close the door for ICT people like other states.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Most of the ICT ones are in limited availability which means...one has to get 7 in each as offshore and have to send their resume and all details to them after 2010 with skill accessment to get approval to go ahead


Where did you get this information ? All ICT Occupations are CLOSED not Limited 

Check ACT CSOL : http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/act-occupation-list/


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Where did you get this information ? All ICT Occupations are CLOSED not Limited
> 
> Check ACT CSOL : ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


yes most of ICT occupations are closed except nws.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Victoria and Western Australia are so dead :candle:


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ccham said:


> yes most of ICT occupations are closed except nws.


I am using the same link and opening the pdf on the same page and seeing most of the ICT still there with limited availability. 

Although ICT manager, sales etc are closed....


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

The below two categories have been changed from high to Low Availability within some hours in in South Australia list, can anyone share how this is possible ? Will it be closed so soon ?

ICT Business Development Manager
Sales Representative (Industrial Products)'


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> I am using the same link and opening the pdf on the same page and seeing most of the ICT still there with limited availability.
> 
> Although ICT manager, sales etc are closed....


Do you see something different ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

abmsharif said:


> The below two categories have been changed from high to Low Availability within some hours in in South Australia list, can anyone share how this is possible ? Will it be closed so soon ?
> 
> ICT Business Development Manager
> Sales Representative (Industrial Products)'


I think we are looking at real time auto updating list, which is connected to Skill Select.


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a question.. if ACT is asking to refer the February 2014 list where almost all occupations are closed.. wont they be updating their list at all?? Or is there any chance that it will be updated in august?? (If i am not wrong, last year it was updated on august 30)


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Victoria and Western Australia are so dead :candle:


Tried to call Western Australia call get disconnected multiple times


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> I have a question.. if ACT is asking to refer the February 2014 list where almost all occupations are closed.. wont they be updating their list at all?? Or is there any chance that it will be updated in august?? (If i am not wrong, last year it was updated on august 30)


They played a bad joke on all of us and humiliated us by not even updating their list. 

So cold , CHECK OUR LAST YEAR LIST ... They could do better ...

Coming back to your question NO one knows what future hold for us, but looks like they are in no mood to reopen the closed occupation in very near future so move on.


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

List for western aust??? is it on the web page ""??



About2013 said:


> Tried to call Western Australia call get disconnected multiple times


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Karen0510 said:


> List for western aust??? is it on the web page ""??


Its not out yet. 

No updates from Victoria and Western Australia.


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

What do you mean ????



About2013 said:


> Victoria and Western Australia are so dead :candle:


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> They played a bad joke on all of us and humiliated us by not even updating their list.
> 
> So cold , CHECK OUR LAST YEAR LIST ... They could do better ...
> 
> Coming back to your question NO one knows what future hold for us, but looks like they are in no mood to reopen the closed occupation in very near future so move on.


Damn!!!! And for me, SA put the last nail in the coffin where the occupation changed to 'low availability' in few hours.. not hopeful that it wont close till i get my assessment results.. well played SA!! 

It seems like a dead end to my road to Australia..


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

ccham said:


> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> according to this information, they have done better implementation rather than close the door for ICT people like other states.


NSW list will be added more occupations guys... But they will adjust the eligibility requirement.

High risk: suspended occupations as last year 2013/14 (i.e ACCOUNTING, IT OR COOK)
Medium risk: professionals/managers (nurses, doctors...)
Low risk: unpredictable or none


----------



## Vags (Jul 1, 2014)

*Organisation and Methods Analyst - 224712*



Future_ozzy said:


> I am glued to my system.:ranger:


Hi Future Ozzy,

Can I apply to Victoria state if I have my skills successfully assessed for Organisation and Methods Analyst? How Do I know which state is allowing people with their skills assessed for this Job?

Thank you and appreciate your help here.

Regards,
Vags


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Damn!!!! And for me, SA put the last nail in the coffin where the occupation changed to 'low availability' in few hours.. not hopeful that it wont close till i get my assessment results.. well played SA!!
> 
> It seems like a dead end to my road to Australia..


Don't lose hope NSW, WA and Victoria are still holding CSOL lists to their chests.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Another SA CSOL Update:*

*
Down below categories moved to "Special Conditions Apply"
*

_ICT Business Development Manager

Sales Representative (Industrial Products)_

*
Down below category to "Medium Availability"*


_Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products)_


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Don't lose hope NSW, WA and Victoria are still holding CSOL lists to their chest.


Dont know abt that.. those states never included sales in their lists.. it was only ACT and SA for me.. 
But let see.. miracles will always happen when u believe..!!


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

They may refresh the list for sales.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Vags,

AFAIK only SA and ACT has this occupation listed in their CSOL and no other state.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> They may refresh the list for sales.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Well, I hope u r right!


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Another SA CSOL update

Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical products) to 'low availability'


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Computer Network and Systems Engineer to 'medium availability'


----------



## Lumee14 (May 8, 2014)

*State Sponsorship*

Hi, 

SA requires one to choose SA as the only preferred migration in EOI in order to apply for their State Sponsorship, Please, I would like to find out if that can affect State Sponsorship nomination from other states like WA

Also, If I already reside in Australia but not SA, do i need to provide evidence of financial capacity?

Thanks


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Computer Network and Systems Engineer to 'medium availability'


What does Medium and Low Availability means ?


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Ther is an updated link from today for the QSOLs effective 1 July 2014. Pls check the same..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Another SA CSOL update
> 
> Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical products) to 'low availability'


Now its showing "Special Conditions Apply"


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> What does Medium and Low Availability means ?


It says 'medium/low occupational places left'..


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Guys, aren't you checking and monitoring NT and Tasmania as well? Those 2 states might get jealous


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

soeid said:


> Guys, aren't you checking and monitoring NT and Tasmania as well? Those 2 states might get jealous


LOL!! I checked NT, but totally forgot abt Tasmania..


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Organisation and Methods Analyst has moved from High Availability to Medium Availability now.

Things are changing in hours.

Folks who have positive skill assessment and IELTS ready do not wait for another day.

Submit your EOI and apply for SS ASAP.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> LOL!! I checked NT, but totally forgot abt Tasmania..


Both the states showed no interest in 190 :/ 

There is no update from them.  Not even if they will bring some change to their Old SCOL or not :/


----------



## Wakhter (Jul 1, 2014)

About2013 said:


> *Another SA CSOL Update:*
> 
> *
> Down below categories moved to "Special Conditions Apply"
> ...


I was planning to lodge my EOI and SS tomorrow but unfortunately my profession changed to special condition apply....what should i do now? how long i have to wait again :-(


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wakhter said:


> I was planning to lodge my EOI and SS tomorrow but unfortunately my profession changed to special condition apply....what should i do now? how long i have to wait again :-(


No one have Answer to your question. 

Why you don't filled your application in advance ? NEXT time don't wait just SHOOT ! :ranger::laser:


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Organisation and Methods Analyst is in low availability now.

Is it getting auto updated or what ?

This is not even working hours in Australia,for someone to make changes.

Prayers will only do the wonder now.
__________________


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

Future_ozzy said:


> Organisation and Methods Analyst is in low availability now.
> 
> Is it getting auto updated or what ?
> 
> ...


Hi Guys .... Just realized you have started the 2014-15 SA Discussion. 

This is a killer change SA has implemented to save time and avoid duplication of efforts.
They have set ceilings/slabs against High/Medium and Low availability, and the system auto resets to an appropriate availability based on the number of online applications.

I am from one of those occupation that closed within 9 hours of opening today. 
Last year I filed my SA SS and waited for 7 weeks just to realize that my occupation has met the planning levels and has moved to Special Conditions. I logged my application this time within 1 hour of new list being announced, and looks like I've made it this time. I do agree its cruel joke ...but we got to be real quick with SA guys.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Good work.

SA CSOl is ultra dynamic .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## gkvithia (Dec 9, 2013)

It just shown the sheer number of people wanting to migrate


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

We have to bear in mind that people from across the world must have applied for these occupations .Here we are discussing about folks from sub continent only.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## sumi81 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi friends. .ICT system test engineer also went to medium availability... I dont think I can make it this time... I will get the assessment by end of this month..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> They played a bad joke on all of us and humiliated us by not even updating their list.
> 
> So cold , CHECK OUR LAST YEAR LIST ... They could do better ...
> 
> Coming back to your question NO one knows what future hold for us, but looks like they are in no mood to reopen the closed occupation in very near future so move on.


They might had read my above comment. ACT now comes up with this UPDATE. 

*Notice about the ACT Occupation List - 2 July 2014*

Applicants are advised that the ACT Occupation List published in February 2014 (below) is the current list for ACT nomination. It is to be used to determine your eligibility for ACT nomination along with the nomination criteria outlined in the 190 Guidelines. *The demand for occupations in the ACT will be reviewed in August 2014, and an updated list will be published here.* We are unable to provide information about which occupations will be open, limited or closed in the updated list until the analysis of demand is undertaken and the list is published. 

Source: ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## bunny88sidhu (Jul 2, 2014)

hi every one,
i am working as assistant professor, but i also perform duties of network engineer in my institute. so i got my degree assessed from Engineer Australia as an electronic engineer. now i want to get my degree assessed as university lecturer from vetasses. 
is it possible??
i checked vetasses site, but failed to get information related to this.
kindly advise that whether i can get my degree assessed from vetassess or not??
kindly reply asap. thanx


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Western Australia Update:*

The 2013-14 criteria for State nomination will remain in place for the commencement of the 2014-15 program year.

For the current State nomination criteria see the How to apply for State nomination page.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*ALL CSOL Updates till July 2, 2014:*

NSW

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW


ACT/Canberra

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Queensland

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland


South Australia 

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data


Western Australia 

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


*NOTE*: No updates from Northerner Territory & Tasmania


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

About2013 said:


> ALL CSOL Updates till July 2, 2014:
> 
> NSW
> 
> ...


Victoria update ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

piyush1132003 said:


> Victoria update ?


No updates yet....


----------



## K Sera Sera (Feb 18, 2014)

Does any one know when Victoria will release their lists?


----------



## Karen0510 (May 9, 2014)

Update on State SOLs for program year 2014-15

South Australia has updated the new SOL and list made available at: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol_data. If you are interested, speak with your consultant to determine your eligibility.

New South Wales announced that applications for the 2014/15 Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) program will soon reopen. Details on eligibility requirements and the application process will be published on 14th July 2014. The state is expecting to include all the occupations listed previously and also may include all possible occupations from SOL 2014-15. They will accept only 1000 application per each intake. 4 intakes are scheduled for this program year at the rate of one per each quarter. Intakes are scheduled at July 2014,Oct 2014,Jan 2015, April 2015. Please initiate your sponsorship process immediately to ensure you do not miss this opportunity. If you are interested, speak with your consultant to determine your eligibility. For More details see below link-http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skilled-sponsored-migration

Queensland has updated the new SOL and list made available for subclass 190 at: http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/190-QSOL.pdf and for subclass 489 at: http://migration.qld.gov.au/wp-content/uploads/pdf/489-QSOL.pdf. If you are interested, speak with your consultant to determine your eligibility..

ACT: All applicants are advised that the ACT Occupation List has not changed. The ACT Occupation List published at ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future in February 2014 is to be used to determine your eligibility for ACT nomination along with the nomination criteria until further notice. The list is expected to review regularly to meet the labor market and skill shortage requirements in the state. If you are interested, speak with your consultant to determine your eligibility.

Victoria, Northern territory and Western Australia are accepting applications for nomination with the same list announced for program year 2013-14. If you are interested, speak with your consultant to determine your eligibility


I got this detail from my agent  to all who are seeking info check on it :thumb:


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Victoria will not update their list, like WA we have to follow last year's list.


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> They might had read my above comment. ACT now comes up with this UPDATE.
> 
> Notice about the ACT Occupation List - 2 July 2014
> 
> ...


Hehehe.. 
So now u write to them to open our occupations in August. I hope they read that too and do accordingly! :-D


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

sw0305 said:


> Hehehe..
> So now u write to them to open our occupations in August. I hope they read that too and do accordingly! :-D


Anything for you


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> Victoria will not update their list, like WA we have to follow last year's list.


What?? Thats sad! I was really looking forward to see some changes in Victoria's list..


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Anything for you



Lets see what's august has in store for us.. hope for the best..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Just a query About 2013- What makes us wait for Aug? Are you hopeful or your agent has asked to?


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

My question is for sw 305


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



Giri vishnu said:


> My question is for sw 305


Dear which state has jobs for Industrial engineer ??????????????????????


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Brother not sure, you need to check different states occu list..


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Giri vishnu said:


> My question is for sw 305


I have been told that ACT refreshes its list in august drawing inferences from last year's pattern.. since they are asking to follow the February list where almost all occupations are limited or closed.. we are hoping they will review the list in august and come up with some good news..


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> Dear which state has jobs for Industrial engineer ??????????????????????


Are u asking which states has 'jobs' for industrial engineers or which states are offering 'sponsorship' for industrial engineers?


----------



## rocky1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont see Chemist occupation listed in any of the State's CSOL.


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

rocky1234 said:


> I dont see Chemist occupation listed in any of the State's CSOL.


Chemist is available in Victoria and Regional sponsored visa - Northern Inland (NSW)
Please check the lists properly.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

rocky1234 said:


> I dont see Chemist occupation listed in any of the State's CSOL.


Check regional ... NSW and Victoria still have to declare their CSOL list..

If OLD Victoria CSOL have your occupation & If you have 55 points in your hand don't wait just apply ...


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Some want us to do their work :/


If we can help, shouldnt we?? Isnt this forum all about helping each other..


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*ALL CSOL Updates till July 2, 2014:*

NSW

Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW 


ACT/Canberra

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


Queensland

Skilled – Nominated (subclass 190) visa | Migration Queensland


South Australia

https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data


Western Australia

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/skilledmigration/Pages/LatestNews.aspx


NOTE: At present Victoria, Northern Territory and Western Australia are accepting applications for nomination with the same list announced for program year 2013-14.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*jamaloo*



sw0305 said:


> Are u asking which states has 'jobs' for industrial engineers or which states are offering 'sponsorship' for industrial engineers?


 i am asking about sponsorship , please reply dear i am waiting impatiently because i cannot find in in llist


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Jamaloo said:


> i am asking about sponsorship , please reply dear i am waiting impatiently because i cannot find in in llist


Currently none of states are offering sponsorship.. its 'limited' in ACT.. but ur occupation falls under SOL.. u can apply for 189 if u have enough points.. why do u want to go for 190 State sponsorship??


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

*Act*



About2013 said:


> Check regional ... NSW and Victoria still have to declare their CSOL list..
> 
> If OLD Victoria CSOL have your occupation & If you have 55 points in your hand don't wait just apply ...[/QUOT
> 
> Dear i found my occupation of industrial engineer in Australian Capital Territory but i cannot see any details of IELST given ?????????????Either 6 band is requirement ?????? or do we have to get 7 all band


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

sw0305 said:


> Currently none of states are offering sponsorship.. its 'limited' in ACT.. but ur occupation falls under SOL.. u can apply for 189 if u have enough points.. why do u want to go for 190 State sponsorship??







its because the time frame or time duration is less as compared to 189


----------



## umairkp (May 24, 2014)

*Any state sponsoring Web Developer 261212*

Hi Guys,

Can someone let me know if any state is nominating Web Developer 261212. My point details are as bellow

Age : 38 years
Education : 2 years BCS (AQF Diploma with a major in computing)
Experience : 7 years 4 months (ACS calculation, ACS applied in May 2014)
IELTS : Yet to given


Got ACS +ve assesment.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

umairkp said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone let me know if any state is nominating Web Developer 261212. My point details are as bellow
> 
> ...


I can not see your Web Developer 261212 in the current Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) which was published on the 1st July 2014.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Dear About2013,

It looks like you are not in your best of mood since 1st July.Please understand that people come on this forum to seek help.Not everyone has complete knowledge about the process and even usage of the forum.

No hard feelings.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Latest update has already been posted in the thread. Its your job to search.
> 
> Please don't Spam this thread by posting such questions.


No offence.
If you are reluctant to reply any query , please be silent. Do not use harsh words to the forum members who are searching some light here. We are used to reply same query again and again in this forum.


----------



## umairkp (May 24, 2014)

*ACT has web developer in limited*

How can i know what Limited means.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

About2013 said:


> I don't want this thread turn into another fish market THREAD. Information is already been shared.
> 
> Anyone can check the details but i don't like lazy A** who just came here and shoot the request to do some search for them ...
> 
> If they have some questions they should start their on thread....


If you are so rigid of this thread , I would suggest you to open another forum or blog where you will be the moderator ! I never claim any thread as mine though I have started the thread!

I must say now that you are violating forum rule no 1.


> Expatforum.com is an interactive site. Please treat others here the way you wish to be treated, with *respect*, and *without insult or personal attack*. Personal attacks will NOT be tolerated. Trolling on this site is not tolerated, that being deliberately inflammatory posts, and trolls will be removed from the site immediately.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> If you are so rigid of this thread , I would suggest you to open another forum or blog where you will be the moderator ! I never claim any thread as mine though I have started the thread!
> 
> I must say now that you are violating forum rule no 1.


Well said, 

Its not about laziness, its like if you know something, share it else keep quiet !! 
Let other share what they know.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

umairkp said:


> How can i know what Limited means.


See...


> LIMITED OCCUPATIONS
> If your occupation is listed as limited, it indicates that the current ACT demand for this occupation is almost met or numbers are restricted.
> To seek nomination of a limited occupation you must have the occupation verified before you lodge your application for nomination.


If your occupation is limited or closed you have to have close ties with ACT. see...


> Evidence of close ties:
> For overseas residents:
> -evidence of your close family member’s residence in ACT (if applicable)
> -evidence of an ACT job offer (if applicable)


and finally you have to meet ACT State nomination Criteria.


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> See...
> 
> If your occupation is limited or closed you have to have close ties with ACT. see...
> 
> ...




true my occupation of Industrial Engineer is also limited so i also have to verify my occupation from Migration and information Service before i lodge my application ( i alos cannot understand this )


----------



## suryan (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi all, 

My TRA is success and applied EOI as well. IELTS 7.0. But seems like my occupation Mechanical Engineering Technician - 312512 is nowhere in this year's list. Anyone facing the same problem? Any ideas? pls help.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

About2013 said:


> Latest update has already been posted in the thread. Its your job to search.
> 
> Please don't Spam this thread by posting such questions.


whats the matter mate, all well ? 

Hope am not spamming by asking you this question ....


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

HI All,

Got Positive assessment from ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer) and stated that my experience counts after August 2011. So by 1st of Sep 2014 I can claim 5 points for three years experience so that I will have 50 points. And I thought to claim 5 points from partner skills to reach 55 and claim 5 points from State Sponsorship (60 points). My Ielts score is 6 and hope NSW will change the rules by 14th July. Dont know what to do whether to go ahead with partner skills assesment as vetassess charge $ 660 for Life scientist nec. If I make my spouse as Primary Applicant I think only Victoria list has Life scientist nec but they are asking 5 years experience (she has only 3 years) earlier the same occupation was there in Queensland but they removed in the latest list.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got Positive assessment from ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer) and stated that my experience counts after August 2011. So by 1st of Sep 2014 I can claim 5 points for three years experience so that I will have 50 points. And I thought to claim 5 points from partner skills to reach 55 and claim 5 points from State Sponsorship (60 points). My Ielts score is 6 and hope NSW will change the rules by 14th July. Dont know what to do whether to go ahead with partner skills assesment as vetassess charge $ 660 for Life scientist nec. If I make my spouse as Primary Applicant I think only Victoria list has Life scientist nec but they are asking 5 years experience (she has only 3 years) earlier the same occupation was there in Queensland but they removed in the latest list.


You should hope that NSW will not change eligibility criteria (or you typed it wrongly?) otherwise they may raise IELTS requiremets again to 6.5 or even 7.

I think the best is to claim points for your partner by assessing her skills to VETASSESS but it will take 3 to 4 months.

You may as well try sitting again for IELTS to gain minimum 7 which qualifies you for 60 points even without partner points. But still depends on your performance.

Good luck.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Got Positive assessment from ACS for 261313 (Software Engineer) and stated that my experience counts after August 2011. So by 1st of Sep 2014 I can claim 5 points for three years experience so that I will have 50 points. And I thought to claim 5 points from partner skills to reach 55 and claim 5 points from State Sponsorship (60 points). My Ielts score is 6 and hope NSW will change the rules by 14th July. Dont know what to do whether to go ahead with partner skills assesment as vetassess charge $ 660 for Life scientist nec. If I make my spouse as Primary Applicant I think only Victoria list has Life scientist nec but they are asking 5 years experience (she has only 3 years) earlier the same occupation was there in Queensland but they removed in the latest list.


Okay so the best idea is to extensively prepare for IELTS and get that extra 10 points ...


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Peace out Guys..We all are battling a fight within..I can relate with thoughts of About, we all were waiting for positive news & our dreams look shattered, may be he is over reacting cz of that.

But I concur with others too, let us respect & help each other, but yes at times people need to do some homework before straightaway putting questions, we all did so..having said that everyone is smart in this forum..First browse well, still if you do not get the valid answer then throw questions on other threads..we shall be glad to reply.. Rem- If you have to go to Oz no force can stop you..

Cheers & have fun on the weekend, life has many other things to cherish for!!

Vishnu !!!


----------



## mike_0707 (Aug 1, 2013)

thank you "soeid" and "besthar"...Yes am planning for IELTS but not sure I can score 7 in all the modules as I have tried couple of times and still trying to get it. Thought last option would be regional visa for NSW (489 visa --50points + 10 points for regional) but no hope now with NSW update. Have to wait till 14th July and hope for the best.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

mike_0707 said:


> thank you "soeid" and "besthar"...Yes am planning for IELTS but not sure I can score 7 in all the modules as I have tried couple of times and still trying to get it. Thought last option would be regional visa for NSW (489 visa --50points + 10 points for regional) but no hope now with NSW update. Have to wait till 14th July and hope for the best.


Give it another final try at IELTS ... If not use 489 ...

Coming to IELTS... I had 4 Attempts ... And I always consistently scored 8 and above in 3 of the 4 modules, but always jacked up in one module scoring less than 7. 

The fifth attempt was the worst result of all but eventually I got the required 10 points... 7,7,7,8 . 
Well that's IELTS for you.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

About2013 said:


> While others are busy in criticizing me instead of updating the thread here is another update from Western Australia...
> 
> Review of the Western Australian skilled migration occupation list
> 
> ...


About2013, 
You are such a nice soul... You have helped many of us today with this update... Many lives saved.

Folks... Hope am not spamming...


----------



## sw0305 (Mar 7, 2014)

Peace out guys! No need to fight, be rude or sarcastic! 

I agree with Guru Vishnu. People should do a little bit of homework before blindly shooting questions here.. and About2013, no need to be rude or angry.. just ignore the posts you dont find useful.. if anyone else wishes to help, let them! Just chill.. 
And now all of u, dont bully and single out that poor fellow.. he/she too is going through same frustration like all of us! Let it go now.. 
Cheers.. take care..


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Peace !!!


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Just thought of checking if anyone has applied for State Sponsorship of 263212 ICT Support Engineer. And which of the states are best suitable. I could see that ACT has it in its SOL, but since its not easy/viable for People migrating from outside, i am looking for suggestions for other state nominations.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Rock4u said:


> Just thought of checking if anyone has applied for State Sponsorship of 263212 ICT Support Engineer. And which of the states are best suitable. I could see that ACT has it in its SOL, but since its not easy/viable for People migrating from outside, i am looking for suggestions for other state nominations.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Also I have total 60 Points as below:

IELTS (6.5 least) - 0 Points
Age - 30 Points
SS - 5 Points
Education (Graduation) - 15 Points
Experience (5-8 Years) - 10 Points


----------



## kevin538 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Friends - I have 60 points in case If I apply 190 visa there is no chance of getting invite for 189 Visa clause , please clarify I am planning to apply State nomination as because my occupation (System Analyst) is not available in many states. 

Looking forward your valuable reply....


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Rock4u said:


> Just thought of checking if anyone has applied for State Sponsorship of 263212 ICT Support Engineer. And which of the states are best suitable. I could see that ACT has it in its SOL, but since its not easy/viable for People migrating from outside, i am looking for suggestions for other state nominations.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


South Australia. Hurry and apply quickly.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am scared about the jobs in SA in IT...don know


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

Kingslayer said:


> South Australia. Hurry and apply quickly.


Thanks for the Reply. I am working on it..


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

Awaiting for 261313 nomination update...


----------



## ozcsr007 (Jul 7, 2014)

kevin538 said:


> Hi Friends - I have 60 points in case If I apply 190 visa there is no chance of getting invite for 189 Visa clause , please clarify I am planning to apply State nomination as because my occupation (System Analyst) is not available in many states.
> 
> Looking forward your valuable reply....


If i am in your shoes, My first goal will be to get PR from any state and then worry about Job...


----------



## ozcsr007 (Jul 7, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> I am scared about the jobs in SA in IT...don know


Other Advantage moving to SA will be paying less tax, SA encourages you to put your entire salary in your super means less tax and more savings


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

I have applied for South Australia Sponsorship and awaiting invite.
I have a question regarding Spouse's eligibility as dependent.

I have not claimed any points for spouse's skills. Even then is she supposed to prove her English language ability for applying as a dependent (I am the primary applicant). Is there any minimum IELTS score that she has to attain (She is a Post Graduate but has not completed her education in English medium)?

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Rock4u said:


> I have applied for South Australia Sponsorship and awaiting invite.
> I have a question regarding Spouse's eligibility as dependent.
> 
> I have not claimed any points for spouse's skills. Even then is she supposed to prove her English language ability for applying as a dependent (I am the primary applicant). Is there any minimum IELTS score that she has to attain (She is a Post Graduate but has not completed her education in English medium)?
> ...


You can present IELTS for your spouse with only minimum 4.5 score.
Otherwise, you can also present university/college education of minimum 2 years with English as official medium of instruction


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

soeid said:


> You can present IELTS for your spouse with only minimum 4.5 score.
> Otherwise, you can also present university/college education of minimum 2 years with English as official medium of instruction


Is it a Minimun score of 4.5 in each band or Average score of 4.5. Pls clarify?

Thank you once again.


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

Rock4u said:


> Is it a Minimun score of 4.5 in each band or Average score of 4.5. Pls clarify?
> 
> Thank you once again.


4.5 in each module. Not average.


----------



## McJim (Nov 29, 2013)

besthar said:


> 4.5 in each module. Not average.


I think it is 4.5 average not in each component, although it is not stated anywhere in the DIBP website that it must be 4.5 each.


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

McJim said:


> I think it is 4.5 average not in each component, although it is not stated anywhere in the DIBP website that it must be 4.5 each.


Can you provide me any official website where it mentions about the IELTS requirement for dependent? Thank you


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

Buddy , your dependents need to prove that they have functional english ... 

Three ways you can do that :

1. Get a letter from the institute/college that the medium of instruction whilst their degree is English. 


2. I remember seeing a requirement wherein you can get the IELTS waiver , but one must pay $4200 English charge.---- I guess this requirement was only for 457 visas. (Just cross check mate) 

or the simplest option

3. Score 4.5 across all modules in IELTS.

How can I prove I have functional English?


----------



## Rock4u (Jun 24, 2014)

besthar said:


> Buddy , your dependents need to prove that they have functional english ...
> 
> Three ways you can do that :
> 
> ...


Thanks Buddy..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/1471ef60d8bd6572?projector=1

NSW Occupation List..HR Advisor not there..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Guys please ignore the above msg.. Request the moderator to delete this post..


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Can the moderator reply here? who owns this link?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Giri vishnu said:


> Can the moderator reply here? who owns this link?


They might be busy . Don't get panic, as no one will be able to access your Gmail account 

If anyone click on above linky they will be redirected to their own gmail account. For your peace of mind logout your Gmail and than click on the link, you will be redirected to Gmail login page. 

So relax.


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I remember previously discarding the idea of submitting my EOI to NSW due to their work experience requirements (I lack experience in the nominated occupation). However, now I can not find any information concerning work experience. Have there been any changes in this regard? Anyone?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear besthar,
With respect to you, it is clearly said by BIBP that average 4.5 ELTS score is required. So, be careful when you are giving an information with web links.

If anyone get IELTS score average 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing), s/he is fine. 

Misleading information may deprive lots of members. 





besthar said:


> Buddy , your dependents need to prove that they have functional english ...
> 
> Three ways you can do that :
> 
> ...


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

McJim said:


> I think it is 4.5 average not in each component, although it is not stated anywhere in the DIBP website that it must be 4.5 each.


It is 4.5 average and sure stated in DIBP website. 
How can I prove I have functional English?



> an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and writing). Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi friends,
I had anq urgeni


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi friends,

I had an urgent query-
For skill assessment, i have shown only my current employment where i have been working from 2010-till date. 
However prior to that I have worked arnd 3 yrs in 2 different companies( one in India n one in US- which werent part of the skill assessment) 
During submission of the EOI also i have not mentioned the same.

Pls suggest
1) whether i need to update my EOI application?
2) while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp in the resume or not?

Awaiting your reply.

Thanks
Ddabral


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

As informed to me by seniors on this forum you can edit the EOI or update details during visa application.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> As informed to me by seniors on this forum you can edit the EOI or update details during visa application. Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


Hi..

I was going through some post and got to know that you have been in similar situation n ur agent has recommended u to update the same during Visa application time instead of updating it now. 
Let me know the reason and also what did u finally do. I m really confused. My agent has told me to omit the mention of other work exp completely.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I had an urgent query-
> For skill assessment, i have shown only my current employment where i have been working from 2010-till date.
> ...


You could claim points of experience what you have assessed from an authority. Your non-assessed experiences would not count by DIBP. So, you could show your non-assessed experiences as "irrelevant". Hope this helps.


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> You could claim points of experience what you have assessed from an authority. Your non-assessed experiences would not count by DIBP. So, you could show your non-assessed experiences as "irrelevant". Hope this helps.


1) I could show the experience but is it compulsory to do that ?

2) Also at what stage? I havent applied yet for SS but i have submitted EOI so i can either do it now or later. When is it advisable? 

3)while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp ( irrelevant one) in the resume or not?

My agent had told me to completely omit the irrelevant experience even at the EOI stage as well as resume.

I am too confused. 

I want to apply for NSW state sponsorship tomorrow so i hope my doubts are cleared by then.

Thanks
Ddabral


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

1) I could show the experience but is it compulsory to do that ?
Otherwise your resume would be incomplete; so it should be shown .
2) Also at what stage? I havent applied yet for SS but i have submitted EOI so i can either do it now or later. When is it advisable? 
In your eoi ; you should show these as "irrelevant"

3)while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp ( irrelevant one) in the resume or not?
Yes you should.
My agent had told me to completely omit the irrelevant experience even at the EOI stage as well as resume.
your agent is misleading you.


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

QQ - if the vetassess letter says 2 years of work exp is relevant from the last 5 years how many points do we get ??

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

Future_ozzy said:


> QQ - if the vetassess letter says 2 years of work exp is relevant from the last 5 years how many points do we get ??
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


It requires at least 3 years overseas work exp to claim 5 points.


----------



## miceking (Jul 13, 2014)

Functional English only requires average 4.5 in a IELTS test, but it only valid for 12 months.



besthar said:


> Buddy , your dependents need to prove that they have functional english ...
> 
> Three ways you can do that :
> 
> ...


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

*Marketing Specialist 225113* in ACT is still under closed status. Any idea if they will open it up again...or all hope lost???


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

*concern*



About2013 said:


> Ya. Its 4:15 AM here in India and almost 9 AM in Sydney but still no update. :ranger:


 hello friends , 
I AM ZAINAB , I have also applied for migration to Australia as an HR Advisor , my application was lodged on 27th feb in vetassess , still awaiting my results . Its almost 19 weeks now.
Does it usually take that much time ??????????????


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

hello any1 there????????????


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

zainababdeali said:


> hello any1 there????????????


Here is a right thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/138750-vetassess-skill-assessment-time.html 

Post your question in above thread.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Update :*

NSW Skilled Occupation List For 190 & 489.

http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0019/25147/NSW-State-Occupation-List.pdf


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Another Update from NSW*


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

Dear All,


I need some clarification,

1. I want to apply for regional sponsorship as I have only 50 points.
which state and which region is better to apply.

2. what will be the pros and cons rather than 190?

3. Is there any complexity for conversion or apply for 190 or PR ?

4. How may hours of Job I have to show for PR application?

5. Is should be the same occupation I have to show the hours or any job?


Your help is very very important for me. I am really afraid for the TR visa as I have heard the Job of opportunity of IT professional is very rare. Someone suggest me to stay till .5 yrs more experience then apply for 190 but I am afraid whether this opportunity will be lost. I have to seat for IELTS again to get 7 or Should have do ACS again(current ACS will be valid till July,15)

Thanks


Exp: 4.5 yrs(after 2yrs deduction), IELTS: L 6, R 7, S 7, W 6, Age 30, NOC: Software Engineer (261313)


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> 1) I could show the experience but is it compulsory to do that ? Otherwise your resume would be incomplete; so it should be shown . 2) Also at what stage? I havent applied yet for SS but i have submitted EOI so i can either do it now or later. When is it advisable? In your eoi ; you should show these as "irrelevant" 3)while submitting the rest of the application during STate sponsorship, do i mention the 3 yr work exp ( irrelevant one) in the resume or not? Yes you should. My agent had told me to completely omit the irrelevant experience even at the EOI stage as well as resume. your agent is misleading you.


Thanks Mithu

u r SURE CO wont ask for any documents for work Exp marked NO for "is the occupation marked as related to nominated occupation"?
Because I dont have the all documents thts why i m scared!! 

Pls let me know soon


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Thanks Mithu
> 
> u r SURE CO wont ask for any documents for work Exp marked NO for "is the occupation marked as related to nominated occupation"?
> Because I dont have the all documents thts why i m scared!!
> ...


If you mark the experiences " irrelevant" , CO will not ask for any documents for those.


----------



## vb112233 (Apr 4, 2014)

future_australian said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I need some clarification,
> ...



We are in the same boat...dear. we dont have option as of now... submit EOI for the possible ways you have... I suppose any state is in favour of us... have to wait or try for IELTS 7. I am trying for that mean while...


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> If you mark the experiences " irrelevant" , CO will not ask for any documents for those.


Thanks Mithu

There is a ques while filling occupation details

"is the occupation marked as related to nominated occupation"? I have answered No for that.

Thats the only way to mark it irrelevant ,right?

Also in my CV i have put a one liner at the last mentioning which work exp is considered for points during skill assessment. I guess this shd be fine. Right?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

yes 



ddabral said:


> Thanks Mithu
> 
> There is a ques while filling occupation details
> 
> ...


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> yes


God bless u Mithu


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

guys i just saw the new list for nsw human resource advisor is not there?
did any one of you saw it?


----------



## future_australian (Jul 4, 2014)

vb112233 said:


> We are in the same boat...dear. we dont have option as of now... submit EOI for the possible ways you have... I suppose any state is in favour of us... have to wait or try for IELTS 7. I am trying for that mean while...


Thanks dear...

Whats your plan right now? 

I am also trying to sit for IELTS again. 

I didnt get any region is open for sponsorship.

Please share your plan


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

zainababdeali said:


> guys i just saw the new list for nsw human resource advisor is not there?
> did any one of you saw it?


y no one is replying ?


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

Zainab - you will have to wait for SA to update their list (no guarantee) they might include this again mid of the year or ACT .

I reckon NT also has this occupation featuring in its list.

So keep checking .

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Application Screenshot


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

hey thanx dear
i know NT has this occupation but again few criterias are there like require a sponsorship letter from some one residing in Darwin , sufficient funds and ielts 7 bands each


----------



## Future_ozzy (Feb 26, 2014)

It's a waiting game .... Keep an eye on all state occupation lists.

Sent from my XT1033 using Expat Forum


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

Which other states will release their state nomination now ? Any idea ?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

Online Petition link : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...te-sponsorship-application-via-luck-draw.html 

Please sign it !


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

I did the petition , hope for the best .


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

zainababdeali said:


> I did the petition , hope for the best .


You are one of the few brave person left on this forum


----------



## zainababdeali (Jul 11, 2014)

any update for new states opening


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

zainababdeali said:


> any update for new states opening


Nope


----------



## ddabral (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi..
What is the criteria on which states sponsor ur nomination for visa once u apply for their sponsorship?


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

ddabral said:


> Hi..
> What is the criteria on which states sponsor ur nomination for visa once u apply for their sponsorship?


Check state website under 190 Visa. You will find your asked information.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

*Update from Tasmania:
*


Our state Migration Plan list for 2014/15 is in the process of finalisation. It will be placed on the Migration website by the end of September 2014. In the meantime, the list for 2013/14 remains effective.

Source : Migrating to Tasmania | State Migration Plan


----------



## rahulkap1 (Aug 1, 2014)

About2013 said:


> Ya. Its 4:15 AM here in India and almost 9 AM in Sydney but still no update. :ranger:


Hi Please guide me if my occupation is not in any state nominated occupation list, can i still apply for state sponsorship if my occupation is in CSOL. 

Basically i do not know the difference in state wise occupation llist & CSOL?

I have only NSW state occupation list for my Code but that has stopped accepting any applications till oct 2014. but my occupation code is in CSOL. How can i proceed?


----------



## fhameed21 (Dec 25, 2013)

Guys

Correct me in my understanding here below

I applied on 7 July 2014 in 135112 ICT project manager and nomination was in HIGH AVAILABILITY. Its been 4 weeks since then the SNOL list update says my occupation during this time period has moved from HIGH to LOW AVAILABILITY which they are processing 3 JULY applications.

Now if the occupation availability moves to SPECIAL CONDITIONS APPLY next week starting 03 AUG 2014 does that mean I won't get the invite although when I applied the condition was HIGH.

Also is it mandatory to have studied from SA to be eligible for SA SS visa 190 ??


----------



## AshishNath (Apr 29, 2013)

Is 225113 still closed?


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone got an idea for any state releasing CSOL anytime before July?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rd85164 said:


> Anyone got an idea for any state releasing CSOL anytime before July?


Wait for NSW till Feb.

Vic already has released in Jan.

Which occ are you looking for ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rd85164 (Aug 31, 2014)

piyush1132003 said:


> wait for nsw till feb.
> 
> Vic already has released in jan.
> 
> ...


263212 - 263111


----------



## AshishNath (Apr 29, 2013)

225113


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Greetings!!

Any idea when code 149212 will be open?

Mamun


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Greetings!!
> 
> ...


This code is for which occupation ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Customer service manager


----------



## Muhammed Mamun-Ur-Rashid (Nov 7, 2014)

Which state when may open anzsco 149212"CUSTOMER SERVICE MANAGER"?

your feedback will be highly appreciated


----------



## Bindiya (Mar 16, 2015)

*Management consultant*

Hi Can someone tell me when will the list be revised for South Australia or any other state where the Management Consultant occupation will re open ??


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Is this thread still active


----------



## hectorg (Apr 30, 2015)

Any news on the new list? Is there any chance that the list will be updated before 1st July?


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

any updates about the new list due in August? I want to apply for 224113 (Statistician) occupation.


----------



## S_Stanley (May 18, 2015)

Any new states opening new skills


----------



## Philipchua (May 22, 2015)

I hope they add more job opportunity into SS


----------



## alisani007 (Nov 27, 2016)

*Csol*

What is the Difference between SOL and CSOL???


----------

